# Betta Barracks filtration???



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to set up a betta barracks drip system but i don't know where to start with the filtration the set up will have 4 shelves holding 7 - 8 per row and 2 rows per shelf (56- 64) total i was looking at something like this or similar 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140164248232

740g / h 

I am new to a system like this so any info will be absorbed like a sponge with this canister will i need a pump at the same size (2800L/h , 740g / h) or can i go more ??. When looking for something like this what should i look for? or what specs will i need?


Ty


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rza1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140164248232


Maybe the information at this URL makes sense to someone on the Forum but it dos not to me.

Several Items:

1) This comment is from 35 year old experience when I enjoyed Betta's.

2) The tank which I kept them in had "like 6 or 7 compartments" separated by vertical glass.

3) The theories of fish keeping have "changed a bunch in 35 years".

4) Even with what I now know this "drip business" is "first class" but even with valves which regulate minuscule flows I have not been able to accomplish it with my main tank and two 5G tanks.

This post may may not "make make much sense" so please reply with questions.

TR


----------

